# New Mashmaster Minimill



## Malted (1/7/11)

I have just seen that the awaited new MashMaster MiniMill is up on the website. At $250 it looks set to give the American mills a touch up. Gear driven, SS 2 1/2" rollers and easily adjustable.
Looks like a good bit of kit for the price.


----------



## tavas (1/7/11)

Looks nice. Gear driven is a nice touch.


----------



## Bizier (1/7/11)

That does look like a decent toy.


----------



## Paul H (1/7/11)

Real brew porn!

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## .DJ. (1/7/11)

link - http://mashmaster.com.au/p/4571858/mashmas...grain-mill.html


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/7/11)

Nice unit and great price. I am going to get one. :icon_cheers: 
Nev
GB


----------



## Jarthy (1/7/11)

is this the one Ross was talking about in that mill thread a couple of weeks ago???


----------



## Batz (1/7/11)

Looks nice but I think I'll wait until you guys buy and test one, 5" rollers maybe a bit on the small side. It sure looks like value for money though.


----------



## Mister Wilson (1/7/11)

This looks the business.

I see a mill in my future soon!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/7/11)

Batz said:


> 5" maybe a bit on the small side.


My wife never complains :lol: 
Nev
GB


----------



## .DJ. (1/7/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> My wife never complains :lol:
> Nev
> GB


But dont ask your boyfriend! :unsure:


----------



## QldKev (1/7/11)

Looks like a great mill. I wouldn't be worried about the 5 inch for a homebrewer, at about 120rpm I estimate it should be good for a 2kg per minute crush rate. Only change I would had liked to see would be the gears externally, but I guess then they can't be manufacturered into the main roller.

QldKev


----------



## Malted (1/7/11)

Jarthy said:


> is this the one Ross was talking about in that mill thread a couple of weeks ago???


I'd reckon so.



QldKev said:


> Only change I would had liked to see would be the gears externally, but I guess then they can't be manufacturered into the main roller.



I guess he is keeping the adjuster knob and fingers away from the gears?
Part #10 in the exploded assembly diagram looks to be interesting.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/7/11)

Malted said:


> Part #10 in the exploded assembly diagram looks to be interesting.


Where is this diagram ?
Nev
GB


----------



## mintsauce (1/7/11)

Nev: http://mashmaster.com.au/resources/11/2321...BC/21706940.jpg


----------



## Pennywise (1/7/11)

flick through the pics on the site


----------



## QldKev (1/7/11)

Malted said:


> I'd reckon so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having another look with part #10 it makes more sense now, I only had a quick look and some of the pics have the #10 gaurd removed to show the rollers. With the gaurd in place at least it will help prevent grain getting into the gears, hopefully not too much flour causes any dramas; but it would be easy enough to clean out.




Gryphon Brewing said:


> Where is this diagram ?
> Nev
> GB



When looking at the pic scroll the smaller images to the last one.


----------



## crozdog (1/7/11)

gryphon, enlarge 1 of the pics & you'' be able to click through em all including the said diagram

I'm curious re the throughput rate - it took me about 2 hours to get through 80kg the other weekend so looking for something faster. The maltmill (www.schmidling.com/maltmill.htm) has 10" long rollers & they claim it can do 1lb (454g) in 3.3 seconds when running at 400rpm.


----------



## Ross (1/7/11)

Jarthy said:


> is this the one Ross was talking about in that mill thread a couple of weeks ago???




Yes this is the mill we were talking about & it's up on our site as well here
We don't have the free shipping worldwide but the price is $20 cheaper at $229.95. Weighs 4kg so only approx $10 to most destinations.

Cheers Ross

Edit: Thanks to all those that have been patiently waiting, I think you'll find the wait has been well worth it.


----------



## Malted (1/7/11)

crozdog said:


> I'm curious re the throughput rate - it took me about 2 hours to get through 80kg the other weekend so looking for something faster. The maltmill (www.schmidling.com/maltmill.htm) has 10" long rollers & they claim it can do 1lb (454g) in 3.3 seconds when running at 400rpm.




That would still take you 9 and 2/3 minutes (or a touch over), assuming you could have a continuous feed.


----------



## .DJ. (1/7/11)

Ross said:


> Yes this is the mill we were talking about & it's up on our site as well here
> We don't have the free shipping worldwide but the price is $20 cheaper at $229.95. Weighs 4kg so only approx $10 to most destinations.
> 
> Cheers Ross
> ...



So what extra bits are needed to enable you to crush? Does it come with a handle? is there a hopper available?

I know nothing about mills so pls forgive the questions!


----------



## Florian (1/7/11)

QldKev said:


> some of the pics have the #10 gaurd removed to show the rollers. With the gaurd in place at least it will help prevent grain getting into the gears, hopefully not too much flour causes any dramas; but it would be easy enough to clean out.



Kev, the photo is taken from underneath. No issues with flour on the previous millmaster model. You can have the gears full of grain and still be able to crush, although it is admittedly a lot harder (I had the mill upside down once by mistake).


----------



## Ross (1/7/11)

.DJ. said:


> So what extra bits are needed to enable you to crush? Does it come with a handle? is there a hopper available?
> 
> I know nothing about mills so pls forgive the questions!




Does not come with a hopper yet, but in the pipeline - Not hard to build one.
The current Millmaster crank handle fits if you don't want to use a motor or drill.

cheers ross


----------



## .DJ. (1/7/11)

thanks Ross, ok, so you need to buy a handle... Or a drill, cause I definately dont own one!


Not hard to build one? Have you seen me with any type of tool? :wacko:


----------



## Maheel (1/7/11)

in regards to driving it is this "key" a standard "key" (you can buy thing to fit it) or is it specialty item ?

12.7mm (1/2") drive shaft keyed for easy motorization, drill drive or hand crank


----------



## mika (1/7/11)

Should be able to find something to suit


----------



## RickyC (2/7/11)

Just ordered one of these

I'm a little wet

 

Was going to order a Monster MM2, but it seems this bad boy was well worth the wait


----------



## Ross (2/7/11)

Maheel said:


> in regards to driving it is this "key" a standard "key" (you can buy thing to fit it) or is it specialty item ?
> 
> 12.7mm (1/2") drive shaft keyed for easy motorization, drill drive or hand crank




Just taken delivery, the mills are excellent - The key comes included with the mill.

cheers Ross


----------



## Pistol (2/7/11)

Ross, Will these be coming with hopper and handle later on?


----------



## Ross (2/7/11)

Handle is available now, as we have plenty of the original handles left. Frank has a hopper planned, but i don't think it's anytime soon unfortunately.

Cheers Ross


----------



## chiller (2/7/11)

crozdog said:


> gryphon, enlarge 1 of the pics & you'' be able to click through em all including the said diagram
> 
> I'm curious re the throughput rate - it took me about 2 hours to get through 80kg the other weekend so looking for something faster. The maltmill (www.schmidling.com/maltmill.htm) has 10" long rollers & they claim it can do 1lb (454g) in 3.3 seconds when running at 400rpm.



I have the JSP Maltmill and the throughput is extremley good. Mine is geared and I can crush about 5kg in 45 seconds, without any real speed on the drill. Driven faster the throughput is higher still. For a home brewer that speed isn't needed really but if you regularly crush larger grain quantities it is probably important. The JSP Maltmill does a fantastic job "but" if I was currently in the market for a new mill my cheque would already be in the mail for one of the new Mashmaster Minimill's.  No association with Ross or the supplier.

I do confess to being a mill junky -- and it is shiny. My JSP is my third [And they were/are still all excellent mills].


----------



## Amber Fluid (15/6/12)

Got my Minimill from Ross yesterday and am wrapped. Can't wait to use it now, the anxiety is killing me!!...

I got the hopper as well but unfortunately one side was damaged. Nevertheless, I have a replacement part being sent so am a very happy chap. The hopper only holds around 1.5kg grain so I will be reseaching how to extend it and am open for any ideas.....

I didn't bother getting a handle as I will run it straight to a drill until I save the pennys now for a motor.

















The hopper was packed pretty securely so I have no idea what happened here and the box wasn't damaged either.







Time to ditch the Marga!!


----------



## tiprya (15/6/12)

That clear perspex hopper looks amazing.

Does the 'gear driven rollers' mean that both rollers are powered?


----------



## gravey (15/6/12)

If you went with a Monster Mill with the steel hopper you could have purchased an extension for another $25 that would hold 17KG of grain....they also come with a wooden base. Just sayin 

Perspex seems like a very odd choice of material for a hopper








tiprya said:


> That clear perspex hopper looks amazing.
> 
> Does the 'gear driven rollers' mean that both rollers are powered?



it does look cool, I'll give it that, though I wonder how it will look after a few years?


----------



## Smokomark (15/6/12)

tiprya said:


> That clear perspex hopper looks amazing.
> 
> Does the 'gear driven rollers' mean that both rollers are powered?





Yes, both rollers are driven.
I got one a few weeks ago. These mills are awesome, worth every cent of the money.

Mark


----------



## MaestroMatt (15/6/12)

I love this mill, but I personally dislike the perspex hopper........

Seems too small to be useful, looks a little flimsy and as was mentioned above, the coolness factor will surely wear off once a few uses have scratched up the perspex.

For $30, a trip to bunnings should yield the parts for a decent sized hopper to hold a good sized grain bill and be more solid.


Then again, it is a mini mill....so a mini-hopper might be a continuation of a marketing plug.





EDIT: SPLOING


----------



## Amber Fluid (15/6/12)

gravey said:


> If you went with a Monster Mill with the steel hopper you could have purchased an extension for another $25 that would hold 17KG of grain....they also come with a wooden base. Just sayin
> 
> Perspex seems like a very odd choice of material for a hopper
> 
> ...




Yes, I did my research before I purchased and was more than happy to accept the minimill + hopper. I don't care how the hopper looks in time provided it holds the grain and does its job so to me this hopper is just as good as the next, if not better imo as it is easy to pack down if need be. I have a heap of 3mm MDF which wouldn't be hard at all to knock up an extension. I shouldn't need to hold anymore than 7kg grain. So I'm happy.

Just saying


----------



## .DJ. (15/6/12)

ive got the monster mill + standard hopper and it hold about 5-5.5kg of grain...


----------



## hsb (15/6/12)

Me too but I don't see the hopper size as much of an issue. I don't put all 5kg in at once, it strains the drill too much. Feed the beast in 1kg hits is no big deal unless you're lucky enough to be crushing 100kg.


----------



## tiprya (15/6/12)

Yeah, I have a monster mill as well, and I only fill the hopper to halfway at a time - I like to check the milling after each small batch.

Probably not necessary but I like to keep an eye on it 

Are the two driven rollers supposed to be much better than the second one free-spinning?


----------



## stux (15/6/12)

.DJ. said:


> ive got the monster mill + standard hopper and it hold about 5-5.5kg of grain...



I've got the extension as well. Will hold enough grain for a triple batch quite easily, and it flat packs too. Although in the same way mechano does

A few home built hoppers had Perspex sides, but I'm wondering at the strength of an all Perspex hopper. Anyway you could extend it by building a 4 sided box which just fits inside the hopper. This is how the monster hopper extension works


----------



## jayahhdee (15/6/12)

I have one of these on order (well techincally my family has it on order) for a B'day present in a couple of weeks, cant wait to get it and move away from the corona style i've got. Glad to see people with them are impressed.


----------



## bradsbrew (4/8/12)

Anyone have a template/plan for the hopper? Also would the perspex hopper take the weight of an extension box?

Cheers


----------



## Amber Fluid (5/8/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Anyone have a template/plan for the hopper? Also would the perspex hopper take the weight of an extension box?
> 
> Cheers




If you were to keep the perspex hopper on all the time then it should handle the weight of an extension. However, I personally wouldn't bother with an extension box unless you already have the hopper. Would be better to just have a hopper out of MDF imo. I have the perspex hopper and where it screws to the mill is very fragile. 2 out of the 4 points have now broke on mine and I have only used it about 5 times.

When I was researching what mill I wanted, I came across a template of which the hopper is based on. However, I don't know if it is exactly the same. I'll try find it again but can't remember who made it now.....


----------



## Smokomark (5/8/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> If you were to keep the perspex hopper on all the time then it should handle the weight of an extension. However, I personally wouldn't bother with an extension box unless you already have the hopper. Would be better to just have a hopper out of MDF imo. I have the perspex hopper and where it screws to the mill is very fragile. 2 out of the 4 points have now broke on mine and I have only used it about 5 times.
> 
> When I was researching what mill I wanted, I came across a template of which the hopper is based on. However, I don't know if it is exactly the same. I'll try find it again but can't remember who made it now.....




My perspex one is cracked already after only 6 or 7 batches.
If i was buying again i would make my own from scratch.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/8/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> If you were to keep the perspex hopper on all the time then it should handle the weight of an extension. However, I personally wouldn't bother with an extension box unless you already have the hopper. Would be better to just have a hopper out of MDF imo. I have the perspex hopper and where it screws to the mill is very fragile. 2 out of the 4 points have now broke on mine and I have only used it about 5 times.
> 
> When I was researching what mill I wanted, I came across a template of which the hopper is based on. However, I don't know if it is exactly the same. I'll try find it again but can't remember who made it now.....






smokomark said:


> My perspex one is cracked already after only 6 or 7 batches.
> If i was buying again i would make my own from scratch.


Thanks. Just placed my order, will make my own hopper.



Cheers


----------



## Amber Fluid (6/8/12)

I have been trying to find the post with the specs of the hopper. Unfortunately I have not been able to locate it. It is always the way, I come across it several times whilst looking for alternatives and now it is nowhere to be found  

Edit: Found them.... although this is not exact for the minimill but should give you a good base to work from

Chad's Hopper

Chad's Hopper Plans

I believe the perspex hopper for the minimill is based on the same concept as Chad's. I will be making one soon from some spare MDF I have laying around the place myself.


----------

